# BOSCH is now produced by RYOBI?!?!



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Young helper/hack/rocket scientist just recently started with a large and intensive carpentry company. Owner swears by Makita and says older tools fared much better in their day. Owner says BOSCH is now bought out by RYOBI and is no longer made in Germany, so insists that at the present time new BOSCH tools (such as miter saw) are not quite worth the price tag. Please exlplain to young piss ant the situation here...thanks guys.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok... I don't know where you are getting this info...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

:laughing:

Ryobi is it own company. They produce Rigid tools for HD and some Craftmans tools.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Pssst.... Milwakee tools were bought by Ryobi in 2005. Ever wonder why the Rigid and Milwakee SCMS look similar?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i do wonder ...now:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The dude stocking the shelves at Menards told me McDonalds bought Subway and there'll be a $5 foot long McRib Melt.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats alot of snouts:blink:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

angus242 said:


> The dude stocking the shelves at Menards told me McDonalds bought Subway and there'll be a $5 foot long McRib Melt.


I am hungry now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> thats alot of snouts:blink:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

JustaFramer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Ryobi is it own company. They produce Rigid tools for HD and some Craftmans tools.


Wrong... TTI


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike- said:


> Wrong... TTI


Yes TTI is the parent company.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JustaFramer said:


> Yes TTI is the parent company.


Emerson Electric has something to do with it and I don't know it works:blink:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

It seems as though a few years ago, I do remember Metabo made their steb135 jigsaw for Ridgid. That was one of the best jigsaws around. If only Metabo had a stronger presence here in the WetCoast. They much such damn good tools.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I found this:blink: Oh and I have the Ryobi router:thumbup:
http://forum.drc.su/who-owns-who-ridgid-mulwaukee-ryobi-aeg-vt4186.html


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes sir... That's what I thought. Metabo had their hand in some of their tools


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Now I find this
http://www.referenceforbusiness.com/history/St-Th/Techtronic-Industries-Company-Ltd.html


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Now I find this
> http://www.referenceforbusiness.com/history/St-Th/Techtronic-Industries-Company-Ltd.html


Good finds. Interesting evolution Of Ryobi


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> Pssst.... Milwakee tools were bought by Ryobi in 2005. Ever wonder why the Rigid and Milwakee SCMS look similar?


*WHAT! *


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This TTI corp. are the big boys:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

(Embarrassing, but from a DYI site/2008...)



> Been doing a little research and found the following (im sure this is not new news for most of you).
> 
> Im sure the list is much bigger then the names i tossed below, but there the main names which popped into my head right now (gonna edit as more info comes).
> 
> ...


http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/tool-conglomerations-who-owns-who-33707/


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I've heard good things about Ridgid WD's and for the money 
and even twice the money, Ridgid Vacs are the best IMO.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay all this is good but can anyone answer the question are the new bosch tools worth the darn money?? Best cordless drill/driver set up anyone?? I may just say hawk it and go with the HILTI they seem to be the standalone company that doesn't compromise their quality or sell out to others


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

finakat said:


> Okay all this is good but can anyone answer the question are the new bosch tools worth the darn money?? Best cordless drill/driver set up anyone?? I may just say hawk it and go with the HILTI they seem to be the standalone company that doesn't compromise their quality or sell out to others


I haven't had anything Bosch fail on me yet. 
And I'm brutal with my stuff. 
I'd say yes.

Hilti makes great stuff. 
I just don't like them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

just about the same here.. needed a minor repair to my 12" cms which they fixed for free.. the nailer i bought wouldnt sink nails so they sent me new one.. plus a hat and jigsaw blades. dewalt would refer you to a nearby store to buy a new one


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> I haven't had anything Bosch fail on me yet.
> And I'm brutal with my stuff.
> I'd say yes.


I'm with 2ndGen on this one... Bosch tools are awesome. I beat on them day in day out and no failures.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> just about the same here.. needed a minor repair to my 12" cms which they fixed for free.. the nailer i bought wouldnt sink nails so they sent me new one.. plus a hat and jigsaw blades. dewalt would refer you to a nearby store to buy a new one


Same deal with me on both brands.

My spanking brand new DeWalt compressor failed under warranty (with just 2 jobs under it's belt). DeWalt Service in New Jersey/Queens charged me a "discounted" rate to fix it of $125. for a new motor claiming they ate half the cost (on a $379. item), gave it back to me 2 weeks late sounding worse than ever and then, on the very next job, the compressor failed me again. 

I needed a part for my Bosch radio. I contacted them asking where I could buy it, they asked for my address and had one in my mailbox in a couple of days free of charge. 

Every brand fails. Not every manufacturer man's up to it's promises. DeWalt is a prime example of that and Bosch is the example of (in my experience) of keeping their promises. 

And IMO, Bosch just makes great products in general.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

the "Orange" Ridgid tools are manufactured by TTI, under license from Emerson Electric. Emerson owns the name, still makes some Ridgid tools including the plumbing tools.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

new bosch modo, yes our batteries do die.... sorry, but you can recharge em more times than you can count :thumbsup: dewalt/milwaukee. . yes our batteries die......


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> new bosch modo, yes our batteries do die.... sorry, but you can recharge em more times than you can count :thumbsup: dewalt/milwaukee. . yes our batteries die......


Thats great! :jester:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> new bosch modo, yes our batteries do die.... sorry, but you can recharge em more times than you can count :thumbsup: dewalt/milwaukee. . yes our batteries die......


I don't have an issue with my batteries. Had them three years and they still charge fine.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Still lovin' the Bosch Compact Tough drills. Electric planer too.:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> The dude stocking the shelves at Menards told me McDonalds bought Subway and there'll be a $5 foot long McRib Melt.


Holy crap! I didn't know that. Can I use my menards coupons too?
that would be great.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Shhhh......







Don't tell anybody but I have a Ryobi router  I've always liked her:shifty: but now I like her even more:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the bosch planer is nice riz? ive been eyeing it for a few months.. $135 at rona its $150-160 everywhere else


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the bosch planer is nice riz? ive been eyeing it for a few months.. $135 at rona its $150-160 everywhere else


I spotted mine in HD, marked down to around 80 bucks if memory serves. They had 2 and I hesitated. Grabbed one, next day the other was gone.

The GC at HOH has 2 of them, which have been completely and utterly abused. They are still in good working condition.

Mine gets the TLC treatment. I have an old DW for the woop-ass projects.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Saw this ad this morning. If i didn't already have 4 of the older model, I'd score this deal just for the batteries.:thumbup:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_363226-353-DDB180-02_0__?productId=3531340&Ntt=bosch+drill&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dbosch%2Bdrill&facetInfo=

Pretty much a no brainer for batts

http://www.lowes.com/pd_304388-353-...tURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=bosch+batteries&facetInfo=


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

One Word:


METABO!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

damn, i want to get one or two more batteries for my set.. i have the drill and impact but only two batteries. i like having a battery in each tool, one on charge and if possible another waiting ready to go... part of the reason i carry 4 drills when working by myself trimming, doing a composite deck

teh university shop had one of the old school bosch planers it was the old green thats the same color as metabo stuff. it worked great and was much lighter than the newer dewalt they had. spent 2 1/2 weeks fixing roughly 170 doors that the contractor renovating 6 floors in residence screwed up this summer.. had to plane down an average or 3 doors per unit. each unit has 6-7 doors... plus fixing hardware and what not


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

finakat said:


> Okay all this is good but can anyone answer the question are the new bosch tools worth the darn money?? Best cordless drill/driver set up anyone?? I may just say hawk it and go with the HILTI they seem to be the standalone company that doesn't compromise their quality or sell out to others


Or some festool


----------

